# Kann mit dieser CPU noch WoW spielen?



## rhyn2012 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo.

Kann man mit folgender CPU noch WoW flüssig spielen? 

ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor E2140 (1M Cache, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)


Kam 2007 raus, kann ja nicht so dolle sein das Teil 



MFG


----------



## DarkMo (10. Februar 2014)

kA was die alles verädert haben mit der zeit, aber 2003/4 oder wann das war konnt ich mit meinem 1kerner von 2001 noch locker spielen ^^ glaub 1800mhz athlon war das.


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Februar 2014)

und der pentium sockel 775 hat 2 echte kerne und 1,6 ghz. ich denke mal bringt mehr leistung als eine athlon x2 3800+ oder irre ich mich evtl?


----------



## julianbl (10. Februar 2014)

Naja mit patch 4.0 kam ja ein Grafik update und auch über die Jahre gab es Performance updates etc. ich würde sagen ausprobieren ist die einzige möglichkeit.


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Februar 2014)

ok werde ich morgen mal machen  ist ja nur für den 2. rechner mal schaun obs klappt.

danke euch


----------



## julianbl (10. Februar 2014)

sag bescheid interessiert mich auch


----------



## Neodrym (10. Februar 2014)

Also "Flüssiges" Spielen ist naja - mehr oder weniger möglich,aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das es eigentlich unmöglich ist.Wenn das Ding aber nur fürs farmen ist,wäre es in ordnung.


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Februar 2014)

mache ich, ich gebe dann bescheid 

naja, farmen und evtl bissl leveln... nichts zum raiden etx xD


----------



## Panagianus (10. Februar 2014)

Also mein opa hat den... Mit ner radeon hd 5540 oder sowas und naja minecraft is auf 720p mit 30 fps spielbar...


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Februar 2014)

hm minecraft iss das fordernd oder eher wie tetris 


EDIT::


PC fertig, mit Win 7, 2 GB DDR2 auf mittel im freien Land um die 30-40 FPS in 1080p
auf niedrig 60-70fps 
alles mit einer nvidia 7900gs

in 720p auch kaum fps zuwachs, dafür gefühlt etwas flüssiger.

also für geschenkt, kann man damit was anfangen 

aber ich bleib lieber bei meinem AMD


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (14. Februar 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> hm minecraft iss das fordernd oder eher wie tetris
> 
> 
> EDIT::
> ...


 
Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (16. Februar 2014)

In 25er wirst du Probleme bekommen


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

für cpu ist minecraft glaub sogar gut fordernd, gpu nicht sonderlich, außer vielleicht mit mords texturmods


----------

